# How Far Should I walk My apbt a day



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

I currently walk 1 mile to 2 miles depending on what i have time for since i do have school.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

depends on age i would suppose, ..... if your dog is a good 8 months or more couple miles a day is good


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

she is a year and 6 months


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

How long have you had her? What other forms of exercise does she get? Flirt pole? Spring pole? Fetch? Training?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

What APBT are you talking about?


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

i had her since she was 3 months old and nothing Just walks.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't think there is a set distance,really.
Your best bet is to just stay aware of your dog,
varying heat and humidity conditions will make changes to the distance your dog may want to travel and/or be able to travel.
My male is almost 2 and there is days I can walk him 5-10 miles no problem and then there is days he has had enough after 3....

Main thing is to not set a distance but to allow your dog to pace it themselves. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

BTW: don't really think this falls under the "bloodlines' category. More like general....or health.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It all depends on the dog a good way to gage this is to watch the dog when the dog is actually burning calories is when he begins to breath with his mouth open this is the dogs way of sweating. So would push him a little past this point until he is in a heavy but some what rhythmic pant but not gasping for air. Hope this makes since.


----------

